#  > General Zone >  > Self Improvement >  >  >  Be a Successfull Consultant

## r3n1

*Be a Successful
Consultant
An insider guide to setting up and running a consultancy practice.
*


Why consulting?
The business environment is changing drastically. No longer is there long-term employment and job security. Consulting has become a viable and growing workingoption for individuals since the 1990s. However consulting does not provide a miraclesolution to work options. Be a Successful Consultant is designed as a workbook containinga wide variety of exercises that you can complete to help you make a consulting career foryourself a reality not just a possibility.




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Be a Successfull Consultant

----------


## mbc.engg

Please upload to rapidshare / 4shared / ifile. Unable to download from above link.

Thanks.

----------


## mkhurram79

very useful book fo those who are interested in consultancy. It will be better to have other download links like rapidshare or megaupload e.t.c.

----------


## r3n1

Ebook uploaded to RS...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## Mohamed

thanks

----------


## WAQAR AHMED

Can any body send me The 8th Habit From Effectiveness to Greatness by Stephen R Covey

----------


## krprem.rajkumar

> *Be a Successful
> Consultant
> An insider guide to setting up and running a consultancy practice.
> *
> 
> 
> Why consulting?
> The business environment is changing drastically. No longer is there long-term employment and job security. Consulting has become a viable and growing workingoption for individuals since the 1990s. However consulting does not provide a miraclesolution to work options. Be a Successful Consultant is designed as a workbook containinga wide variety of exercises that you can complete to help you make a consulting career foryourself a reality not just a possibility.
> 
> ...



thank you so much i want to become a consultant may this book help in future

----------


## Neke

Thanks a lot

----------


## netspyking

> *Be a Successful
> Consultant
> An insider guide to setting up and running a consultancy practice.
> *
> 
> 
> Why consulting?
> The business environment is changing drastically. No longer is there long-term employment and job security. Consulting has become a viable and growing workingoption for individuals since the 1990s. However consulting does not provide a miraclesolution to work options. Be a Successful Consultant is designed as a workbook containinga wide variety of exercises that you can complete to help you make a consulting career foryourself a reality not just a possibility.
> 
> ...



Thanks for nice ebook ,

I have also a Mechanical Engineering Consulting company , and I will be glad if I can help you and members ... Also I uploaded ebbok to ifile (free and quick) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## f81aa

r3n1, thanks

----------


## f81aa

netspyking, thanks

See More: Be a Successfull Consultant

----------


## eng_alex

Thany you very much....wery useful book for engineers

----------


## damrong99

Thanks for nice ebook

----------


## atsdfasd234

Excellent ! I like it very much.

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you very much.

----------


## eastern cat

Thank u for ur constant help

----------


## m.boka

Thanks

----------


## gerry_intam

Download Success. Thank you

----------


## juncreek

Thanks a lot r3n1, it's very useful for my future plan

----------


## akosan4six

r3n1, Many Thanks, best regards always!!!

----------


## sciencelearn4all

Gents,
I need to thank this effort, and i need to highlight something for me it's very important, consultation it's not easy to achieve it if you doesn't aware with the new tech in your career so the most important thing we need to enhance our skills and performance throw cooperation together throw the great website.
science learn4 all

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear netspyking,
can you re-upload the document regarding Mechanical Engineering Consulting Company?
Or maybe you can send it to zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks and best regard.

----------


## Nabilia

Here it is on ifile again...

Be_A_Successfull_Consultant_-_An_Insider_Guide_To_Setting_Up_And_Running_A_Cons  ultancy_Practice.pdf	  1.888 MB


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Be a Successfull Consultant

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Thanks Nabilia=)

----------


## srl

Many thank Dude,its a great post

----------


## dannyjoy

I have been giving a thought to the idea of going into consulting. I very glad and grateful for this post. Many Thanks

----------


## siputy

Very useful book. Thanks!

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Thanks a lot for the share, sound like a great book to read judging by its tittle, hope it turns out to be useful.

----------

